# Will the canceled N64 and 64DD games be re-released exclusively for the N64 Classic Mini?



## NancyDS (Apr 29, 2019)

there were a few games canceled for Nintendo 64 and 64DD, which will most likely be re-released in the Nintendo 64 Classic Mini, which had potential but were canceled as:

Super Mario 64 2
Final Fantasy VII
Advance Wars 64
Earthbound 64
Be Hydocross
Metroid 64
Legend of Zelda Ocrania of Time Ura
Fire Emblem 64
Super Mario 64 Disk Drive
Power Rangers Time Force
Superman 64DD
Kirby Air Ryde 64
The Legend of Zelda: Gaiden
Super Mario RPG 2
Minecraft?? on Nintendo 64
Kirby Bowl
Project Dream
7H Legion
Unreal
Spiderman 2: Enter Electro 64
Dezaemon DD
SimCopter 64
ViewPoint 2064
Killer Instint
Polygon Fighter
Red Dead Revolver
Robotech Crystal Dreams
Red Baron
Monster Dunk
Dragon King The Fighting Game
Power Rangers Wild Force
Resident Evil 0
Wild Metal Country 64
Ethernal Darkness
Star Fox: Dinosaur Planet
Pokemon 64
Super Mario Paint 64
Grand Thef Auto 64

Do you think that these canceled games will be re-released in the Nintendo 64 Classic Mini?

Will there be 50, 68 or 156 games installed on the Nintendo 64 Classic Mini, which, the 38 that are on the long list will be the canceled games that never came out on the Nintendo 64 and the 64DD?


----------



## CORE (Apr 29, 2019)

F-Zero Expansion in some form maybe but that about it.


----------



## naddel81 (Apr 29, 2019)

Nintendo officially canceled the N64 mini. It won't happen anytime soon.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Apr 29, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Minecraft?? on Nintendo 64


You're joking, right? 

That aside, I doubt _any_ 64DD games will be present on any potential N64 classic, let alone unfinished or canceled ones.
I doubt Nintendo would be interested in showcasing a new classic system with a line-up of unfinished prototypes.


----------



## stitchxd (Apr 29, 2019)

That would be neato!


----------



## NancyDS (Apr 29, 2019)

naddel81 said:


> Nintendo officially canceled the N64 mini. It won't happen anytime soon.


that's a lie, it will be released for this 2019.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2019)

Final Fantasy 7 never got beyond the status of an internal tech demo. I don´t mean the Workstation demo from 1995.
They did some measurement with a N64 devkit to test the N64 and quickly decided against the system.
Quit the interesting read: https://www.polygon.com/a/final-fantasy-7

I would love to play the Mother 3 - Fall of the Pig King Demo build from 2000 and Dinosaur Planet and Eternal Darkness!

There are some typos in your games list. Killer Instint, Grand Thef Auto...


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 29, 2019)

Oh NancyDS why have you said Killer Instinct never came out on the N64? What on earth qwas Killer Instinct Gold then? Mario RPG 2 also came out on the N64 the name was simply changed to Paper Mario. Your list also has several other mistakes or just plain made up shit.


----------



## naddel81 (Apr 29, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> that's a lie, it will be released for this 2019.


LOL!


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 29, 2019)

I don't think it's a definite thing that Nintendo has to release a N64 classic just because the NES and SNES sold well, in fact, they are still making plenty of money on them so they will probably milk that for as long as possible. Then, there is also the problem of N64 emulation and the complicated controller. It just doesn't seem like a done deal to me.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 29, 2019)

No and here's why:
We aren't getting a N64 Classic. Its a logistical nightmare.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 29, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> that's a lie, it will be released for this 2019.




You´re right:


----------



## NancyDS (Apr 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> You´re right:
> 
> View attachment 165354


WOW!

Will you have the N64 / 64DD canceled games that I mentioned in the very long list of the beginning of the thread or will it have an expansion system like the 64DD?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2019)

i can actually load 64dd games via retroarch on switch:

31mins 50 seconds in


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> You´re right:
> 
> View attachment 165354



I think its obvious to all of us that that's fake. Stop bullshitting please. We all said its not real/it was cancelled so let's just end it at that and get on with our lives.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 29, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> I think its obvious to all of us that that's fake. Stop bullshitting please. We all said its not real/it was cancelled so let's just end it at that and get on with our lives.


OF COURSE ITS A FAKE.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> OF COURSE ITS A FAKE.



Didn't sound like you were joking around to me. You said Nancy was right about the N64 Mini being released. I'm gonna end the conversation here because I don't want drama.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Apr 29, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> Didn't sound like you were joking around to me. You said Nancy was right about the N64 Mini being released. I'm gonna end the conversation here because I don't want drama.


Nancyds is a troll
This fourm trolls nancyds
get with the times


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 29, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Nancyds is a troll
> This fourm trolls nancyds
> get with the times



Hey I never knew lol


----------



## CORE (Apr 29, 2019)

@NancyDS Will you ever make a sensible Post Poll Results?



Spoiler: Results



97.99% = No


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 29, 2019)

Soooooo ... It's hard to tell if you're at all serious...a troll .. Or another temp bot...


----------



## BiggieCheese (Apr 29, 2019)

It’s highly unlikely; most of the data for these games were likely lost or disposed of a long time ago, there’s nothing that could really be released outside of snippets of archival footage or old screenshots, others probably never existed in the first place (Minecraft N64 definitely didn’t) and some of them were released, just in different forms (see: Mother 3) or under different titles, like how Super Mario RPG 2 became Paper Mario.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 29, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Soooooo ... It's hard to tell if you're at all serious...a troll .. Or another temp bot...



Its probably all of the above


----------



## CORE (Apr 29, 2019)

I Hope they have Halo 64 or GhostBusters 64 you know the 4 Player COOP that was shown at E3 97.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 29, 2019)

CORE said:


> I Hope they have Halo 64 or GhostBusters 64 you know the 4 Player COOP that was shown at E3 97.



I forgot what happend to it. Didn't it turn into the Microsoft Nintendo 64 Hybrid?


----------



## CORE (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes that is right Brute Force I think it was called.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 29, 2019)

CORE said:


> Yes that is right Brute Force I think it was called.



Oh yeah...I have one of those. Its a special edition one. It was signed by Nintendo's CEO and Microsoft's CEO. It comes with 60 GB DDR6 and a Nvidia Tegra CPU. It also has a 100 TB SSD and every single game. Its like the ultimate package. It costs $4,567,289.32 USD


----------



## CORE (Apr 29, 2019)

You forgot the most important part the Free Mc Donalds Meal Promotion I got a Gherkin stuck in my teeth from the burger I got free in the meal but they gave me a complimentary Jaguar 64 for Nintendo 64 and a 64DO extremly rare.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 29, 2019)

CORE said:


> You forgot the most important part the Free Mc Donalds Meal Promotion I got a Gherkin stuck in my teeth from the burger I got free in the meal but they gave me a complimentary Jaguar 64 for Nintendo 64 and a 64DO extremly rare.



I got an Atari 6700. One of the most powerful Atari consoles in the world. More powerful than the Switch and is atleast a generation ahead of its time. It has a dual quad-core processor and a 600 GB hard drive. Its valued at over $600K.


----------



## NancyDS (Apr 30, 2019)

BiggieCheese said:


> It’s highly unlikely; most of the data for these games were likely lost or disposed of a long time ago, there’s nothing that could really be released outside of snippets of archival footage or old screenshots, others probably never existed in the first place (Minecraft N64 definitely didn’t) and some of them were released, just in different forms (see: Mother 3) or under different titles, like how Super Mario RPG 2 became Paper Mario.


Actually Minecraft N64 did exist.

Here is your source and a screenshot here:


----------



## 8BitWonder (Apr 30, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Actually Minecraft N64 did exist.
> 
> Here is your source and a screenshot here:



So your source for Minecraft on N64 is Nintendo saying they tested with something that had similar designs (despite Minecraft publicly releasing 7 years after N64 production).

And your "source screenshot" is from a fanmade romhack:
https://www.planetminecraft.com/project/mario-64-minecraft-hack/

Did I get those both correct?


----------



## CORE (Apr 30, 2019)

@8BitWonder  No No No that is 64 MindCrap.


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 30, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Luke94 (Jun 4, 2019)

You didn't mention Quest 64 II, Super Mario 64 II,Ura Zelda,MOTHER 3 N64DD, Duke Nukem Forever(it's unknown if this version could be never cancelled Nintendo would want to port this on N64)(1998-2001 not final version), Spider-Man 1 N64 port re-released on N64 classic edition,Conker 64 Twelve Tales,Jazz Jackrabbit 3, Final Fantasy VII N64 cancelled port,Half-Life 1 Decay(cancelled port for Sega Dreamcast) and Unreal 1 cancelled N64 and psone ports. I guess it could happen if Sony and Nintendo produce hardwares together speaking of SNES CD(perhaps then MOTHER 3 SNES prototype could be finished just like Kid Icarus for SNES(unrealeased),Rayman 1 SNES unrealeased port there was also Rayman 2 prototype in 2D), Nintendo PlayStation and Nintendo 64 Disk Drive. But after that Nintendo might start making softwares just like Sega nowadays. In different timeline of past Atari Jaguar 2 could be launched and released in game console market. Sega would be then very powerful and more famous just like Sony nowadays.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2019)

yes, they will release, when nancyds gets promoted to advanced banned member

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## vexiant-shmo (Jun 12, 2019)

8BitWonder said:


> You're joking, right?
> 
> That aside, I doubt _any_ 64DD games will be present on any potential N64 classic, let alone unfinished or canceled ones.
> I doubt Nintendo would be interested in showcasing a new classic system with a line-up of unfinished prototypes.



I've got a guy on the inside. They're going to release a few DD and canceled projects exclusively on a few systems. Get your facts straight, guy


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 12, 2019)

Memoir said:


> a troll .. Or another temp bot...


it's like Manbearpig, but.....you get it.


You guys, did you hear?? They're gonna port Crysis, GTA V (AND 6IX), Banjo and Kazooie 1, Stickball X Basket hoop-game, Kick the Can, and a cold pizza to the 64!
That's not all....I heard....they're gonna make a toaster for hotdogs!





well, fuck a duck.


but, but, but, they're probably also going to put Breath of the Wild 2 in there...after you hack it with butter.
but! it's got like, 200gb of bread, so you know that baby is gonna purrrrr like a fish fart.


Nancy, I might have to hire you to be an abuse puppet.

be my Ralphie.


----------



## spanner (Jun 16, 2019)

N64 Mini is fake,the Raspberry Pi 3 is just about able to run a N64, On Retropie it shudders so Nintendo would have to make the board for it faster than a RPI3B. Not all games work.


Can you emulate a N64 on a 3DS


----------



## LucasM3 (Jun 23, 2019)

Would be great if this came out. N64 game prices are starting to go higher. If it came out hopefully it will lower prices of some games.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jun 23, 2019)

A lot of the appeal of the "Classic" line of systems (and also where Sony failed) is putting the most popular games from that generation on the consoles. They sell because of the nostalgia factor, for the most part. While an exception was made for Star Fox 2, it was indeed an exception and not the rule. Collectors prefer to have things in their original state so these won't become collectors items for a long time, and they're just appealing to people who don't care about that and want to play their favorite classics on their HDTVs.


----------



## ital (Jun 23, 2019)

You're never going to see an N64 Mini. Ever. 

Why? 

Simple, the NES and SNES Classics were put out there to keep Nintendos brand interest high during the dead time for the Switch plus they were quick and easy money makers with a built in fan base ready for retro appeal on games that actually held up. 

The 64 didn't and isn't hence won't. The early 3D gen games look like ass (see PS Classic) as they didn't hold up as well as pixel art did plus they look even worse when blown up to HD resolutions. The handhelds saw a few remakes from the catalogue as the 240p screen made them passable.  

You might however see a GameBoy Mini at some point if you're lucky.


----------



## LucasM3 (Jun 23, 2019)

Sophie-bear said:


> A lot of the appeal of the "Classic" line of systems (and also where Sony failed) is putting the most popular games from that generation on the consoles. They sell because of the nostalgia factor, for the most part. While an exception was made for Star Fox 2, it was indeed an exception and not the rule. Collectors prefer to have things in their original state so these won't become collectors items for a long time, and they're just appealing to people who don't care about that and want to play their favorite classics on their HDTVs.



I don't think that is 100% the case. Prices have dropped after games have been re released. FF7 PS1 dropped from $100 to about $20 now. Conker's Bad Fur Day has also dropped after the release of Rare Replay.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jun 23, 2019)

LucasM3 said:


> I don't think that is 100% the case. Prices have dropped after games have been re released. FF7 PS1 dropped from $100 to about $20 now. Conker's Bad Fur Day has also dropped after the release of Rare Replay.


Not sure what that has to do with what I said. My point was that collectors would rather buy the cartridge than a box that emulates the ROMs.


----------



## LucasM3 (Jun 23, 2019)

Sophie-bear said:


> Not sure what that has to do with what I said. My point was that collectors would rather buy the cartridge than a box that emulates the ROMs.



I guess but Rare Replay was also using emulation and the FF7 rereleases also emulate the original FF7 from what I understand and that has cause the price of games to drop.



replicashooter said:


> You're never going to see an N64 Mini. Ever.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...



I disagree the N64 games look better then the PS1 jaggy games of the time. What the PS1 had going for the time was prerendered graphics but those don't look good on an HD TV. So not everyone wants the original carts.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jun 23, 2019)

LucasM3 said:


> I guess but Rare Replay was also using emulation and the FF7 rereleases also emulate the original FF7 from what I understand and that has cause the price of games to drop.


Never said they didn't.


----------



## Luke94 (Jul 1, 2019)

It seems Nintendo have no plans for N64 classic edition.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jul 1, 2019)

Luke94 said:


> It seems Nintendo have no plans for N64 classic edition.


Nintendo never has plans for anything (until they officially announce otherwise).


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 1, 2019)

_*NancyDS Modus ON:*

Yes_,it is true:

https://www.thedad.com/the-n64-classic-edition-is-coming-and-your-kids-will-get-schooled/

Confirmed Games:

_The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time_
_Super Mario 64_
_The Legend of Zelda: Majora’s Mask_
_Puyo Puyo Sun 64_
_Banjo-Kazooie_
I can not believe it !!!!!!
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/9392705/nintendo-n64-mini-gamecube-mini-on-way/

*NancyDS Modus OFF*


----------



## Luke94 (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm afraid Nintendo 64 classic edition is very unlikely.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 12, 2019)

N64 Classic looks cool but it's not real.


----------



## Luke94 (Aug 22, 2019)

I heard rumors that Rare Replay is also coming up for Nintendo Switch not only for Xbox One.


----------



## vexiant-shmo (Nov 29, 2019)

yes


----------



## Count_Dracula (Dec 4, 2019)

It would be cool if Ocarina of Time: Dawn and Dusk made it on. Sadly, there is no way this will happen.


----------



## Asia81 (Dec 4, 2019)

naddel81 said:


> Nintendo officially canceled the N64 mini. It won't happen anytime soon.


canceled games on a canceled console


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 4, 2019)

I don't think they will ever release Nintendo 64 Mini at all. I doubt.


----------



## andyhappypants (Dec 4, 2019)

Is it still coming at the end of 2019?? Got all of 3 weeks to get it announced, marketed and manufactured. = Not happening!


----------



## Graxer (Dec 4, 2019)

I would think an N64 mini would be quite easy for Nintendo to release at a reasonable price. Just take Wii hardware, strip out the disc drive, WiFi and Bluetooth, add HDMI and ports for N64 controllers, create a new front-end and copy the Wii virtual console games across to it. It doesn't need to be a SBC like the NES/SNES classic or Raspberry Pi.

The only disadvantage of that approach would be low resolution menus. A slight upgrade could possibly deal with that.


----------

